# TT due to Graves - question re: Gluten & TT / Graves



## Neska74 (May 3, 2013)

Hello peeps, I'm posting this here and in the thyroid surgery group because I am not sure if this relates more to Graves or to the thyroid surgery&#8230;
I had TT on Nov. 29, 2012 so a year ago, due to a very severe graves disease. It's been a rough year, but all in all - I'm doing great now. I'm on 88mcg of Synthroid and 10mcg of Cytomel daily.

I've started to get some strange egzema on the top of my hands. I now have a spot on the top of my left hand - about the size of a dime (10 cent coin), one on my right hand index finger, about the same size, elongated and a few smaller spots on the top of my right hand. All the spots are growiing. They started off as tiny dry patches or bumps which were itchy. Now they are shiny, dry spots pink in colour. My dr looked at my hands and gave me some cortisone cream for small allergy spots. That did not help at all. I'll be going back to my dr shortly after Christmas to deal with this. My mom and a friend of mine both think I've developed a gluten intolerance due to some other (minor, in my opinion) symptoms I've been having. Again, after Christmas, I will try a gluten free diet for about a month to see if anything improves. Just wondering if anyone had similar experience, whether it's egzemas or gluten intolerance being related to Graves / TT ?
Thanks J


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Neska74 said:


> Hello peeps, I'm posting this here and in the thyroid surgery group because I am not sure if this relates more to Graves or to the thyroid surgery&#8230;
> I had TT on Nov. 29, 2012 so a year ago, due to a very severe graves disease. It's been a rough year, but all in all - I'm doing great now. I'm on 88mcg of Synthroid and 10mcg of Cytomel daily.
> 
> I've started to get some strange egzema on the top of my hands. I now have a spot on the top of my left hand - about the size of a dime (10 cent coin), one on my right hand index finger, about the same size, elongated and a few smaller spots on the top of my right hand. All the spots are growiing. They started off as tiny dry patches or bumps which were itchy. Now they are shiny, dry spots pink in colour. My dr looked at my hands and gave me some cortisone cream for small allergy spots. That did not help at all. I'll be going back to my dr shortly after Christmas to deal with this. My mom and a friend of mine both think I've developed a gluten intolerance due to some other (minor, in my opinion) symptoms I've been having. Again, after Christmas, I will try a gluten free diet for about a month to see if anything improves. Just wondering if anyone had similar experience, whether it's egzemas or gluten intolerance being related to Graves / TT ?
> Thanks J


That's a good question. Unfortunately, there is gluten in everything. I had to quit using my fave shampoo due to sores on my scalp. It was only by process of elimination did I arrive at the problem which was wheat gluten in the shampoo. So....................not only do we have to read food labels carefully but hygiene and skin care products as well and no doubt much more.

If you are gluten intolerant, it is my humble opinion it is due to Graves', not the TT!! I have been gluten free for over 20 years and this was long before I had thyroid ablation due to Graves'.

Of course the only way to find out is as I did. I quit using the product and lo and behold; no more scalp sores.

Gluten goes by many auspicious names. You can Google a list if you like.

Why are you waiting so long to go gluten free?


----------



## Neska74 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for your reply  I'm waiting until after the Holidays for very important reason - FOOD ha ha .. Seriously though, I've never had any allergies in my life and so it's hard to think that I might have developed something... (denial denial denial..?) 

And partially because I'm so incredibly busy at work and Christmas season "things to take care of" matters that I would not have time to overhaul my fridge, food / diet right now. I figured if that's what it is, I'll find out when I try it and another 3 weeks won't make that much of a difference...


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It might also be due to the fillers in your synthroid. Some people don't get along with the fillers. It'll be, sadly, a process of elimination.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Neska74 said:


> Thanks for your reply  I'm waiting until after the Holidays for very important reason - FOOD ha ha .. Seriously though, I've never had any allergies in my life and so it's hard to think that I might have developed something... (denial denial denial..?)
> 
> And partially because I'm so incredibly busy at work and Christmas season "things to take care of" matters that I would not have time to overhaul my fridge, food / diet right now. I figured if that's what it is, I'll find out when I try it and another 3 weeks won't make that much of a difference...


The gluten-free diet need not be complicated. Husband and I just prepare basic plain food. We eat well and don't feel we are missing out on anything.


----------



## RedCC (Jul 9, 2013)

I haven't been diagnosed graves but by doc said I was a little hypo before my surgery for a benign mass on the left thyroid. I started going gluten free about 8 months ago because I kept having persistent stomach problems/diarrhea. I have more energy and feel much better going gluten free. Unfortunately sometimes I eat foods I didn't realize had gluten--went to a party last night and came home sick from something with gluten. I recommend trying gluten free to see if you feel better. I am so glad I did.


----------

